# off to osoyoos



## pewarchuk (Aug 20, 2009)

im going to osoyoos and that general area to visit my grandparents, well im hoping to find some black widows and others critters

can anyone tell me some cool inverts that are up in that area


----------



## mitchnast (Aug 24, 2009)

you can find some northern scorps and some solifugids.
usually at night.
for the scorps it helps to have a UV light.
also, youll want to be in a rocky greasewood steppe.


----------



## pewarchuk (Aug 25, 2009)

alright thank you very much

also i heard that there is desert centipedes out there can you confirm about that


----------



## mitchnast (Aug 30, 2009)

well there ARE centipedes,  nothing special though.

Maybe you havent seen a cave (house) centipede before.


----------

